# made my last runs for awhile...what happened?



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

went to the dragstrip last night for the last time for a few months bc im having shoulder surgery. my goal was to run somewhere in the 10's (1/8th mile). my mods that matter are a ghetto wai, 2 1/4 crush bent cat back, 19 degrees timing, and drag radials. i ran my target time..both 10.9's. my car should be running a good bit faster than that and i just cant figure it out. i recently did a tune up except for the fuel filter, plug wires, and o2 sensors. i ran an 11.0 forever on street tires and it only dropped 1/10th on dr's. i did a full burnout before staging and launched at about 4500 with no wheel spin. the big problem is that right after i launch my car falls flat on its face. if i could fix this problem i know it would run btwn a 10.5 and 10.7. i was running a 11.0 with a 2.65 60'...now i run a 10.9 with a 2.4 60'. something is up with my car.....any ideas what it could be?


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Clutch going south on you? 

Plug wires -if they're in bad shape- will do wonders for your engine. 

You cut a 2.4 60-ft on DRs? You should be in the low 2.0s. Clutch, again maybe? 

Launch her at 5,500rpm and see what happens, maybe.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

sorry if my post was hard to follow, it was the end of a long day. i know my 60' should be lower....the car simply falls flat on its face right after take off. if i could solve that problem i will be set. that wont happen for awhile though...had shoulder surgery yesterday.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Get some wheelspin............that will keep the revs up so it doesn't fall on it's face. 

You want the tires to hook up fully around 4000rpm on a GA.........


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

are you shifting at the redline with these runs?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

shift light set at 6500..shift when the light comes on.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

all of the above is true. I personally shift at 6700rpms. The tires hook up at around 4k and it pulls all the way to redline.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dang... i think the dude talking about spinning is more on the money... its falling on its face because it cant handle the sudden traction youre getting from the dr's. get the revs higher and then launch. im getting 10.05 1/8's with 40series tires and i should be in the low 9's. oh well, im going out next friday, i cant wait, i bet i get my times down to low-mid 8's.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i run a 11.0 on my 17's and 40 series tires..spin like ass off the line. guess i will launch at 5500 or somethin. still have a couple weeks till i will feel comfortable racing it. i only make short trips now. thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i ran a 10.05 on my 17's... they do spin like a bitch off the line. im gonna run my stockers next friday...


----------

